# Suggestions for a ten gallon tank



## pleco_fan (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a ten gallon tank with two corys, two neons, and a small pleco. The substrate is sand with a tall piece of driftwood that doesn't take up any space. The sand is about a couple centimeters deep. I want a plant that the pleco won't eat and one that is easy to care for. I would like it if the plant can take up most of the space so that the neons have some place to hide. I only have Petco and Petsmart nearby so it will have to be widely available. Any suggestions is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rgrycki (Jun 13, 2005)

wisteria


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Petco should have these really stupid plants in plastic cylinders hanging on shelf someplace. Look for 'Tropica fern'. It's actually regular java fern, but petco is stupid. They also have wisteria like that. Be careful when buying plants from petco if you don't know what you are buying (meaning you can properly identify the plant, wisteria and java fern are easy to do). They sell tons of plants as aquatic that are 'bog' plants at best. Most of the plants in those little cylinders are terrestrial species. Sometimes we used to get plants at my petco from Florida Tropicals. They came in little pots with a ID tag plant thing, the kind you see at nurseries for normal plants. Those are generally safe.

I work there, I know.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome, Pleco Fan  

My Petsmart carrys Wisteria, Moneywort, Anacharis, Crypts, Hornwort and some others from time to time. 

I would suggest adding more sand before planting, 2cm is not enough. You will need at least a depth of 2 inches.

Make sure that you have the proper lighting for the plants you pick.


----------



## pleco_fan (Aug 10, 2005)

Will plants like Java Ferns that cling on to pieces of driftwood work? And will they help keep the substrate clean? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

No offense to Petco, but I whole-heartedly second what others have said about their plants. A recently-opened location in my area has tons of these plastic containers with jelly-like substrate. More than half of what I saw were either dried or had molds growing on them. Furthermore, many were like what other people said; marginal and/or bog plants. Not true aquatics. In any case, it wouldn't hurt to do some research, particularly using the Plant Finder feature we have here at APC. It will give you more than what you need when it comes to searching for the right plants to grow in your tanks.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

My first questions are what kind of pleco? I can't think of ANY species of pleco that fits in a 10 gallon. Also why only 2 neon tetras? You should really keep at least 6 of them in a tank. 10 Gallons is pushing it for the neons also as they are prone to disease and death with drastic changes in water conditions.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Rubberlips stay about 4", but that's pushing it a bit. Anyways, one of the biggest problem that I had with any pleco was not with them eating the plants, but constantly uprooting them. That's why i switched to Otos. If you're looking for easy hardly plants, take a look at the low light section on the plantfinder. Java ferns and mosses do well. I'd stay away from anubias, they're rather expensive and very prone to algae growth.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

pleco_fan said:


> Will plants like Java Ferns that cling on to pieces of driftwood work? And will they help keep the substrate clean? Thanks for the replies!


Java Fern will work on your wood but will not keep your substrate clean. You will need to vacuum the substrate during water changes and using Malaysian Trumpet snails will help keep the sand turned over. I would also suggest you plant heavily in the beginning with fast growers like Hornwort, fast growers will intake nutrients that the algae also feed on.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

pleco_fan said:


> I only have Petco and Petsmart nearby so it will have to be widely available. Any suggestions is appreciated. Thanks!


Don't limit yourself to these stores. My local Petsmart has terrible plant selections. I get almost all my plants by mail very easily. Check out the sponsors section or look in the reviews for places to shop.

Good luck, Bill


----------

